
Zuckerberg to sell Facebook shares worth about $2.3 billion - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101285179
======
Splendor
According to Business Insider ~$1b USD will go to three charities:
Zuckerberg's foundation, the Silicon Valley Community Foundation, and The
Breakthrough Prize In Life Science.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-just-
gave-990...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-just-
gave-990-million-to-charity-2013-12)

